# Ice off at Strawberry?



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

So, I hear fishing Ice-off at Strawberry can be a blast. Anyone know how much ice they still have up there? How long do you think it will be until it opens up if this warm weather continues?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I kept a fishing journal for a few years a number of years ago and kept track of when the ice came off Strawberry. Pretty much every year it happenes the first week of May. Still a few more weeks to go!!

Mark


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I heard that the DWR is in control of icing off Utah lakes. It's said that they start in the south and make their way up north. 

Here is the DWR de-icing schedule

Schofield-april 22nd 
Strawberry-May 6th
Deer creek- March 30th
Jordanelle-april 5th
Pineview-march 28th

Of course, all of these days are subject to change because a woman is in charge....... Mother Nature


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I heard that the DWR is in control of icing off Utah lakes. It's said that they start in the south and make their way up north.
> 
> Here is the DWR de-icing schedule
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Pez Gallo said:


> I heard that the DWR is in control of icing off Utah lakes. It's said that they start in the south and make their way up north.
> 
> Here is the DWR de-icing schedule
> 
> ...


How do they de - ice the lakes?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

metal_fish- It's a joke.

______________________________________________________________________________

This is the only open water anyone will see at the berry for a little while:










This is what the rest of the lake looks like:










I wish it would hurry up and melt. Still no access to the SC side (unless you have a snow cat). The snow right next to the channel at the ladders was very deep and almost impossible to walk through. Every step I took would poke through and I'd be hip deep again. Toward the cement embankment, the walking was a little easier with prior trails already compacted. The snow around the area was up to 4 feet thick.


----------



## justcantstop (Sep 11, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I heard that the DWR is in control of icing off Utah lakes. It's said that they start in the south and make their way up north.
> 
> Here is the DWR de-icing schedule
> 
> ...


By far and away one of the funniest posts I have read in a LOOOng time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah I would say that is a great post with the dates of ice off and the lady in charge of it. She has been pretty kind to us this winter and I can't wait for that 55 degree water temp!
It is pretty close to what I have learned about the ice coming off on those lakes.
Bring on the bass and shoreline trout!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I heard that the DWR is in control of icing off Utah lakes. It's said that they start in the south and make their way up north.
> 
> Here is the DWR de-icing schedule
> 
> ...


Any chance of getting the ice off dates for this year? I'm hoping DWR will move up the Strawberry de-icing to tomorrow. I'm not digging the cold.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

For real, huh!

So, is it too early to start talking about Ice-Off 2010? Any predictions from anyone as to a date? I personally think its going to be a week later than it was last year. I think the 5th of May. Guess we'll see!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Any chance of getting the ice off dates for this year? I'm hoping DWR will move up the Strawberry de-icing to tomorrow. I'm not digging the cold.


The DWR doesn't release that information unitl a couple of months. Their magic 8 ball is busy predicting all of the limited entry hunting tags right now.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is incredible. -oooo- I think I can count the weeks on one hand where the opposite question was being posed. When will the lakes cap? If the lake is ice we want soft water. If the lake is open, when oh when will it cap? Some of my best ice days have been after the rush and there are only a few of us on the pond and everyone else is away - golfing.


----------

